# Abfluss im Teich



## Zuggel (2. Juni 2009)

Guten Tag,

ich baue gerade an einer kleinen Teichanlage. Diese besteht aus 2 Teichen einer ist größer als der andere.
Der größere Teich liegt fast eben mit dem Boden und der kleinere ist ca. 30 cm höher.
Nun möchte ich einen Bachlauf erstellen, der die beiden Teiche miteinander verbindet.
Da ich nicht zwei Pumpen verwenden möchte, würde ich gerne in den kleinen Teich am Rand (da wo ungefähr der Wasserspiegel sein wird) ein Loch bohren.
Dort ein Schlauch befestigt sodass das überstehende Wasser im kleinen Teich den Bachlauf hinab und dann in den größeren rein läuft.

Jetzt brauch ich euern rat. Ist es möglich in den Teich ein Loch zu bohren und dieses dann so abzudichten, dass kein Wasser an der Seite ausläuft?
Problem an der Geschichte ist auch noch, dass dort wo ich das machen möchte der Teich gebogen ist...


Wäre super wenn mir jemand das sagen könnte wie das klappt. Danke!
P.s. Ich habe mal noch ein paar Bilder gemacht.


----------



## scholzi (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Abfluss im Teich*

 Zuggel und :willkommen im Forum....
vielleicht mit diesen Flach....http://cgi.ebay.de/Tankdurchfuehrun...34.c0.m14.l1262&_trkparms=|301:1|293:1|294:30
gibts in verschiedenen Größen und man kann Abwasserrohr weiter legen.
Oder einen Tonnenverbinder...gibts in jeden Baumarkt
zB.http://www.teich-filter.eu/media/images/regentonnenverbinder-graf-2.jpg

Oder hab ich was falsch verstanden


----------



## expresser (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Abfluss im Teich*

Guten Abend Zuggel,

kannst du den oberen Teich noch zur Seite, wo er Überlaufen sein soll, kippen?
Wenn ja, würde das Wasser doch schön in den Bachlauf pritscheln. Und wenn nicht, fährst du mit der Folie unter den Rand.

Ist nur so eine Idee. Ich will dich nicht von deinem Vorhaben abbringen aber einen Versuch wäre es wert.


----------



## robsig12 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Abfluss im Teich*

Hallo Zuggel, 

ich habe zwar nicht genau verstanden, was und wie Du da machen möchtest, aber ei Loch bekommst Du schon dicht. evtl einen Flansch setzen, und diesen mit Inotech Kleber dicht machen. Dadurch kannst Du mit PE Rohr in den anderen Teich. Ist nichts anderes, als 2 Regentonnen zu verbinden.


----------



## Zuggel (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Abfluss im Teich*

Ich glaube ich werde mir so einen Regentonnenverbinder holen. 
Vielen Dank für die Infos!!
Lässt sich der Regentonnenverbinder auf der gebogene kante die ich auf den Bild markiert habe platzieren?


----------

